# Looking for 2 big swords + Lotus



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm looking for at 1 or 2 big sword plants. No matter what kind.

Also a lotus that has big leaves.

PM me here.

Thanks.

--Nikolay


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I was given a few Lotus seeds many years ago and I think I may still have them. If so I'll be more then happy to give you one. One day I plan on fixing up my pond and trying one myself. It is supposed to be one of the larger Lotus plants but not the Giant ones.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Man, this is a bit scary - how large do your lotuses get?

I will put them in a 2 ft tall tank. They can't be a pond lily type of plant. I meant "large" in terms of aquariums.

So what do you have?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

These were for outside use. Much to big for aquariums. When I had a large pong the leaves grew to about a little over 3 foot.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, this may not quite be what you are looking for, but I have a _Nymphaea _x 'Daubeniana' if you want it. It is dormant in my pond right now, but would quickly start growing again in an aquarium.

This is a hybrid of _N. micrantha_, and is one of the smallest tropical water lily cultivars. It is also the most tolerant of low light. You can keep it submersed like _N. lotus_, or let it develop floating leaves. It is the only _Nymphaea_ likely to flower in an aquarium. Plants growing in a 4" pot have flowered for me.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with Michael, these Lotus's are much bigger then most aquariums can take.


----------

